# Anti Static screen for a Mazzer SJ



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have seen that Mazzer did produce anti static screens at one time for the SJ, but have failed so far to find one.

Anyone have any tips, I have tried Bella Barista and Coffeehit and neither stock them.

Noted a seller in the US but not practical for such a small item, that or any tips as to how to reduce static ( and associated mess )

Note, I will also post on the Mazzer page.

Thanks

Jez


----------

